# Framing and Drywall Pics



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Check this out, just finished framing/drywalling this job. I used all metal cornerbeads applied with laser, string lines, and staples. 20 gauge studs-:thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

in case your wondering why we used 4x8 sheets is because the ceiling has 1/4" plywood with 3/8" drywall in the area the lights are. The rest of the ceiling has 5/8" drywall. There will be more than 300 crystal pendants hanging from this ceiling. Too bad you won't be able to see the ceiling work after.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just my opinion, but the middle bulk head, the joints land on the pot lights. I would of wanted a 2 foot strip/rip ran 1st. Yes it's a extra joint but it would of made life easier by missing all the pot lights, but as you state, no ones going to see the ceiling so...I always think taper. (now I kicked off a debate didn't I :whistling2

looks like fun though, that's a lot of work in there for that size of room,,,,looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CLEAN.:yes:,,and neat,,looks great Joe.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks NICE, :thumbup:
Did you enjoy doing that one Joe.
Thats the sort of job thats not run of the mill, and you have to put the brain in gear for, and great satisfaction when you've done it


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Brian S said:


> That looks NICE, :thumbup:
> Did you enjoy doing that one Joe.
> Thats the sort of job thats not run of the mill, and you have to put the brain in gear for, and great satisfaction when you've done it


Yea It was fun doing. Thanks!


I was taping it, and we had to put the bazooka away with all the lights in the middle. I didn't want to spend more time and money on buying extra drywall and finishing more joints. The ceiling is at 15-6" and its really hot up there. The good thing is the lights get trim pieces around them, so they didn't have to finish. Also, it took some of the work from having to finish an entire joint. But I do understand, 1 straight run with the box would of been easier.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just mudded in the AC diffusors with the Vario 120. Will take pics after it dries. Did not tape them!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Dude nice work. You will have to post pics with all those lights installed also.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> Just mudded in the AC diffusors with the Vario 120. Will take pics after it dries. Did not tape them!


Tim was posting on Rebel's 'Joint Compound Testers Needed' thread about having problems with the 120 showing cracks in a couple houses when he tried it with no tapes. That isn't a concern for where you were using it?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*In Law repairs*

retaped all butts with banjo(taping mud and paper tape Hamilton)the person who originally taped this patio addition used glue and paper:blink: needless to say it didnt work.He used mesh on flatts...no blisters


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Tim was posting on Rebel's 'Joint Compound Testers Needed' thread about having problems with the 120 showing cracks in a couple houses when he tried it with no tapes. That isn't a concern for where you were using it?


I have had good luck with it when the joint is "V'd" out. Like a quarter of an inch or more. Then the mud seems to hold real nice. But if you use it on a typical flat, the directions say to leave at least an eighth inch gap. My hangers don't like to do that, thankfully.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

It was just the edge of the diffusors, and I didn't want to tape them because it would create a small hump, and then the mud would surpass the edge of the diffusor bead.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Kay Jewelers Mall job*

:rockon::rockon:Waiting on elec and framing inpection.They want a Level 5 ...I hope hangers take care of us on this one


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

I like that
Nice work Chris:thumbsup::thumbsup:

You going to post the pics as the job goes along?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that another person taking a pee in the corner of one of your jobs


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

hopefully gets rocked today,seems sparky forgot to order emergency lights,:blink: one of those owner supply things anyways. will definitly take pics as we complete steps.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is that another person taking a pee in the corner of one of your jobs


 nah I think hes measuring something ....working in the mall is always fun:tongue: what do you mean by another person??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> nah I think hes measuring something ....working in the mall is always fun:tongue: what do you mean by another person??


Wasn't sure if it was you or not, we had one where a member was doing a church, and it really looked like the guy was peeing in the corner. Too hard to keep track of everyone, thought it was you who posted the church pics.

Thought maybe you were starting a theme, guys peeing in corners with your pics.

So keep us posted with your pics, maybe you should get the good looking ladies cruising the malls to pose in your progress pics

that would be a good theme :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Wasn't sure if it was you or not, we had one where a member was doing a church, and it really looked like the guy was peeing in the corner. Too hard to keep track of everyone, thought it was you who posted the church pics.
> 
> Thought maybe you were starting a theme, guys peeing in corners with your pics.
> 
> ...


will see what I can dowithout gettin kicked out


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

the other pee shot was from cdwoodcox i think


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> Just mudded in the AC diffusors with the Vario 120. Will take pics after it dries. Did not tape them!


Where are the pic's Joe?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

oh there coming, its getting its punchlist tommorrow.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

*heres a sample of the project- today is the punch*

:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice Joe very nice


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Very nice Joe very nice


Thanks, it was a pain to complete at the end.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Couple pics of house we started today.....Its a Beast:help:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

chris said:


> Couple pics of house we started today.....Its a Beast:help:


  Holy mother of....Obviously tough times hasn't hit everyone. Nice place :thumbsup:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, Man i would love too see something like that, And work on it, If i was getting wages, How the hell do you price for that??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

6 weeks ,,, Piece of cake,, You'll get her done before that.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

thx 4 reassurance ,need a day or two to get settled in. Found out yesterday that 80% of main flloor plasters,master bed and bath and closets plaster (2 story closets)spiral stair tower,plaster.bar plaster,theatre room just hangs,no finish.:yes::yes: . Couple weeks easily shaved off,things are lookin up:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> Couple pics of house we started today.....Its a Beast:help:


 Thats ugly!! You ought to see the autohouse (fancy garage) I'm taping tomorrow. 280 sheets! These people have too much money! I'll take pics.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

nice pics! I love how easy it is to frame a soffit with plywood and 2x4's.


----------

